# Sewer line done wrong #2



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to replace this sewer line today. I knew it had been done wrong, but I had no idea how wrong it actually was. Take a look.

Here is the kitchen sink drain line. I got the job because another company tried to snake the line from the kitchen and couldn't get through. I wonder why.









Here is how the toilets run.









That's some high quality handy-hack work right there.

The sad thing is this line has been in the ground since the house was built, about 15 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

W....t......f?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange how those things work at all.

I pumped the septic tank on a house built on concrete slab back in 2000. After pumping the tank the main line was still clogged, so I got the sewer machine and started rodding back up the four inch pipe and hit a dead end after going about two inches. so I dug up the line and it was actually a 4x2 sanitary tee with the other 4" end capped off. 
After much investigating we found that the entire house was plumbed in TWO INCH ABS, toilets and all. I pulled the toilet to verify and sure enough it was a 3x2 coupling installed under the toilet and the drain line was only two inch. We unstopped it with an 1/2" cable and got it flowing, then video inspected it. It had been that way for more than twenty years. The guy that built it was an engineer. I can't imagine why it worked at all. You would think that the toilet paper would clog it up with every flush.

Heck, I have new buildings that have three inch sewers and lgf toilets that clog up once a month, but this house worked just fine in spite of it's undersized drains.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Ya think that C.O. was used more than once??? What a Joke!!! :laughing: Thats code compliant here in TN.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow! 









Paul


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* CHINGAFREEKINLARIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

def looks like #2


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe what people are getting away with. Truly amazed by some of the pictures you guys are posting here. I seen and fix a lot of DIY bad plumbing but not like some of the pictures you guys post. I guess up here most people hire out plumbers and DIYers are few and far apart.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All ya gotta do is connect pipe and it works right? ROFLMAO


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, your inspection department over their must be top notch.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> All ya gotta do is connect pipe and it works right? ROFLMAO


dry fitting is all thats required!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, nacho's plumbing...


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I went to a bath addition that the local handy hack plumbed. Didnt glue one fitting. Told HO that it is a waste of money to buy glue


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I can't believe what people are getting away with. Truly amazed by some of the pictures you guys are posting here. I seen and fix a lot of DIY bad plumbing but not like some of the pictures you guys post. *I guess up here most people hire out plumbers and DIYers are few and far apart.*


Don't believe that for one second, buddy! 

mssp: About eighteen yrs ago I did a call for a "sewer leak". Lady had just bought the house that someone had "flipped" after adding a 2nd bath. Same thing. No glue at all and most of the sawed-off-at-an-angle pipe ends were no more than 1" into the fittings.

She sued and won. :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Miguel said:


> Don't believe that for one second, buddy!
> 
> mssp: About eighteen yrs ago I did a call for a "sewer leak". Lady had just bought the house that someone had "flipped" after adding a 2nd bath. Same thing. No glue at all and most of the sawed-off-at-an-angle pipe ends were no more than 1" into the fittings.
> 
> She sued and won. :whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 18 years ago :laughing::laughing::laughing: those guys down there are seeing this everyday:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wow, your inspection department over their must be top notch.


I believe its called "mr inspector, you like bud light? Well why don't you look in the back of your truck, there might be a case in there for you. Now, tell me again did we pass this time?":whistling2:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Gotta love this sorta thing... There's more than enough time to do it right the 2nd time round  We charge by the hour HAHAHA


----------

